# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Big boy diet help

## audis4

Alright, I'm going to need the big boys to chime in, everyone else, stay the fvck out  :LOL: 

bit about me: I do powerlifting comps (have one tomorrow) but train for bodybuilding as well. Hold national/state records yadda yadda

Goals: get down to 10% BF....shed some unwanted fat/water and keep most gains

Age: 23
Height: 6'2
Weight: 277
BF: clipped at 15%
plenty of cycle experience....

Been eating clean on my bulk but my plan is to drop to maintenance and eat a very strict diet, which isn't hard for me....no eating out etc.

Here is a diet I will be starting monday the 21st but would like suggestions. Once I stall a bit, I'll slowly drop cals and incorp a bit of cardio @ least 3x/wk for 20-30 min

I'll be running testE (cruise) during my cut to hold gains.

WORKOUT 
meal 1: cals pro carb fat
egg whites	200	46	0	1
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
1tbsp pb 105	4	2.5	8
meal 2: 
egg whites	200	46	0	1
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
1tbsp pb 105	4	2.5	8
meal 3: 
egg whites	200	46	0	1
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
meal 4: 
egg whites	200	40	0	0
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
1tbsp pb 105	4	2.5	8
meal 5: 
egg whites	200	40	0	0
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
meal 6: 
egg whites	200	46	0	1
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
meal 7: 
egg whites	200	46	0	1
2 tb PB 210	8	5	16
meal 8: 
1 cup CC 160	28	10	0
2 tb PB 210	8	5	16

TOTALS: 4095	384	423.5	61


i'll sub egg whites for chicken, turkey, beef etc. and same with carbs.

----------


## C_Bino

:Chairshot: 

You just eat the exact same things every meal?

EFA's? Fibre? Looking to develop cyclic allergies? Vitamins and minerals from non-pasteurized and processed foods? No regard for certain nutrient or food choices OR amounts in relation to day or type or time of training?

Ill be honest it's pretty terrible.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> You just eat the exact same things every meal?
> 
> EFA's? Fibre? Looking to develop cyclic allergies? Vitamins and minerals from non-pasteurized and processed foods? No regard for certain nutrient or food choices OR amounts in relation to day or type or time of training?
> 
> *Ill be honest it's pretty terrible*.


your lying bino.. it's horribly terrible...

hows about a run through my sticky?? that always gets things into a better perspective..


Welcome to the boards diet forum....

if you have not already done so, post up your stats

age
weight
height
bf
goals.. be specific

please take the time to follow these directions, they will better prepair the both of us for the critique and tweaking of your diet..

you need to figure our your BMR (this is the basal metabolic rate of your body... which means if you were to do nothing all day, ur body would burn these many calories)

once u'v figured out your BMR, u need your TDEE (this is your total daily energy expenditure, it's based upon your activity level)


But first things first, please post up your current diet.. you have to be brutally honest about what you've been eating on average for the last few weeks so i know where your metabolism is at..
please include macros

MACROS = pro/fat/cal/carb of every meal and a daily total on the bottom
you can use fitday . com to help you our with this... be as detailed and specific as possible

please include the time of when u eat and the time of your workout

example:

6am pro/carb/fat/cal
10 egg whites 50/0/0/200
1/2 cup oats- 3/50/2/218
53/50/2/418


REMEMBER

1g protien - 4cal
1g carb - 4cal
1g fat - 9cal
1g alcohol - 8cal (some would argue 7)



also tell me what your workout reg is...



BMR formula #1 (if you bf is high, use this one... you need an accurate bf reading)


BMR (men and women) = 370 + (21.6 X lean mass in kg) 



in order to figure out your bmr, you need to know what your lean body mass is.. so, in turn, u need to know what your body fat percentage is...

if you dont know your bodyfat percentage, go to your gym and get tested (please dont use electronic scales to get your bf checked, they're horrible)

if you cannot find a gym to get tested at, please post up a picture for estimates, we're pretty good at it (you also have the option of pming it to me if you have more then 25 posts)

Total weight x bf in decimel form = total bf weight

Total weight - total bf weight = total lean body mass

if your total lean body mass is in lbs, u can divide it by 2.2 to get it in kilograms..

for example..

i am 6'4 275lbs at 14% bf... so i would multiply 275 by .14 (converted from percent to decimal)= 38.5lbs

275 - 38.5 = 236.5lbs lean body weight

236.5 / 2.2 = 107.5 lean mass in kg

370 + (21.6 x 107.5) = 2692 BMR (this is high for the average person, im a big guy)




BMR formula #2 (only to be used if your bf is low)

Men: BMR = 66 + ( 6.23 x weight in pounds ) + ( 12.7 x height in inches ) - ( 6.8 x age in year )


female BMR = 655 + ( 4.35 x weight in pounds ) + ( 4.7 x height in inches ) - ( 4.7 x age in years )


TDEE

Once u have you bmr, u need to calculate your TDEE, this is simply done with some multiplication...

you can multiply it by an activity number to figure out your daily caloric expenditure, be honest here as this is the very cornerstone of your diet, if you are between two of the below activity levels then just multiply by a number in between them

To determine your total daily calorie needs, multiply your BMR by the appropriate activity factor, as follows:


If you are sedentary (little or no exercise) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.2
If you are lightly active (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.375
If you are moderatetely active (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.55
If you are very active (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days a week) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.725
If you are extra active (very hard exercise/sports & physical job or 2x training) : Calorie-Calculation = BMR x 1.9 

I should also give you an idea of what dieting should look like... you need to make sure every last calorie you take in isn't an empty calorie... every time you eat you should be eating with a purpose which is to fuel your body for growth and fat loss (predicated on your goals)...

Good meats/protien to eat..

Chicken Breast
Turkey Breast
Eggs/Egg Whites
Bison/Deer Meat
93% and up lean beef (ground beef, roast beef, london broil are just a few examples)
Fish (tuna, salmon, talipa etc..)
Whey (PWO ONLY)
Casien (BEDTIME ONLY)

Good Complex Carbs

Oats (not that instant crap, all natural steel cut/rolled oats)
Sweet potatos
Yams
Wheat Bread (no, not the enriched type)
Ezekiel Bread
Glutin Free Bread

Good Essential Fatty Acids 

Almonds
Avocado (my fav)
Cashews
EVOO (extra virgin olive oil)
Fish Oil



You can google endless more where that came from.. get creative..

Also, try to seperate your pro/carb and pro/fat meals, usually leaving your pro/fat meals for bedtime... Beefs should be eaten closer to bed time and usually falls between the last and second to last meal

PROTIEN SHAKES (WITH THE EXCEPTION OF CASIEN SHAKES) SHOULD BE CONSUMED POST WORKOUT ONLY!!!!!! DO NOT CHEAT YOURSELF BY REPLACING A MEAL WITH PROTIEN SHAKE, THEY DO 1/8 OF WHAT REAL FOOD WILL DO FOR YOU IN ITS PLACE...


Below are links to a great series of diet/nutritional vidoes that will give you a better idea as to what dieting is. Please remember that Milos only gives you a standard diet while we are trying to CUSTOMIZE one with you. This is why we need your BMR/TDEE and MACROS

Milos Sarcev "Secret of the Pro's" on Nutrition

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt1_extreme

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt2_extreme

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt3_extreme

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt4_extreme

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt5_extreme

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2s...ar-pt6_extreme



You can run a great many types of diets.. low carb, high carb, carb cycle, keto, etc.... there is no ONE right way.. the best thing you can do is pick one and stick to it while paying attention to how your body is reacting to it... some people are carb sensetive, some are not... you'll have to find out yourself

MICROCALIBRATION - Microcalibration is a must for dieting.. usually based upon your goals you will be set either 500 calories above or below your TDEE. This is a starting point and you need to be checking yourself by weight or measurment every week to scale how your body reacts..

try to remember that dieting is not an overnight thing.. it takes time and patience....

----------


## fastwardo

> You just eat the exact same things every meal?
> 
> EFA's? Fibre? Looking to develop cyclic allergies? Vitamins and minerals from non-pasteurized and processed foods? No regard for certain nutrient or food choices OR amounts in relation to day or type or time of training?
> 
> Ill be honest it's pretty terrible.


He said he was going to substitute the egg whites with turkey, chicken, and beef, etc. He said he was also going to do that with carbs. I think he was just trying to list the macros he will be consuming each meal without taking to much time. He just wrote "egg whites" and "grits" for everything to probably make it easier . I doubt he meant he was gonna eat a million egg whites and bags of grits a day exclusively

----------


## audis4

> You just eat the exact same things every meal?
> 
> EFA's? Fibre? Looking to develop cyclic allergies? Vitamins and minerals from non-pasteurized and processed foods? No regard for certain nutrient or food choices OR amounts in relation to day or type or time of training?
> 
> Ill be honest it's pretty terrible.


wait what? read below my diet....i said I mix my protein sources between egg whites, beef, chicken etc... carbs are oats, yogurt, non fat milk, grits, ww bread, rice etc.
It was just a general outline so you guys get the idea on calories etc.

----------


## fastwardo

Watch the videos that Jamyjamjr listed there! They are awesome and they will tell you everything you need to know!

----------


## audis4

jamyjamjr....looks like a good copy/paste, clearly i know how to eat well bro, I'm just trying to cut up....how many 23yo's you know that are 277?

I listed my diet and its currently set for maintenance so explain to me how it's terrible?

----------


## jamyjamjr

> jamyjamjr....looks like a good copy/paste, clearly i know how to eat well bro, I'm just trying to cut up....how many 23yo's you know that are 277?
> 
> I listed my diet and its currently set for maintenance so explain to me how it's terrible?


im 24, 6'4 and 285  :Smilie:

----------


## jamyjamjr

what's your bmr/tdee??

i do see that you said you'd mix up your protien and carb source so ill take back what i said.. but we'd still need to know what carbs and proteins your taking in at what time.. this is very important!!

----------


## jamyjamjr

btw, could u post a pic??

----------


## THE_DOME

Oh yea let measure our ****. Whats up audis i see you have put on some pounds.

----------


## audis4

> what's your bmr/tdee??
> 
> i do see that you said you'd mix up your protien and carb source so ill take back what i said.. but we'd still need to know what carbs and proteins your taking in at what time.. this is very important!!


BMR= 2575 x 1.55 (activity level) = 3,990

I already showed when I'll be taking in pro/carbs...workout is usually after meal 4.

like i said, the carbs/protien/fat choices are all going to change day to day meal to meal. I get bored fairly quick which is why I just gave a general diet outline.

----------


## audis4

> btw, could u post a pic??


I only have a pic on my phone from when I was 255...I'll see what I can do, I really don't like the idea of posting pics.

One of my buddies can vouch for me on here, I'll see if he can post

----------


## audis4

> Oh yea let measure our ****. Whats up audis i see you have put on some pounds.


whats up sexy  :Smilie:  tryin too bro! hittin the weights hard and trying to get up there with the big boys!

hows it goin dome? you still in spocompton? I'm in moses right now  :Smilie:

----------


## C_Bino

> You just eat the exact same things every meal?
> 
> EFA's? Fibre? Looking to develop cyclic allergies? Vitamins and minerals from non-pasteurized and processed foods? No regard for certain nutrient or food choices OR amounts in relation to day or type or time of training?
> 
> Ill be honest it's pretty terrible.


Ok you will vary protein and carb sources. Still doesnt say in what meals at what times and in what relation to your workout schedule so really doesnt help me AT ALL.

You also say "I will do the same for carbs," that just doesnt mean jack shit. I need to know WHAT carbs at what times.

66g carbs from sweet potatoe PWO is WAY different that 66g carbs in meal 6 from white bread. Catch my drift?

You want REAL advice...put together a real diet. You wanna take as little time and effort as possible to put together a diet? Than expect just as little time and effort from those who you want to help you.

----------


## C_Bino

> wait what? read below my diet....i said I mix my protein sources between egg whites, beef, chicken etc... carbs are oats, yogurt *Terrible*, non fat milk *Worse*, grits *Decent*, ww bread *Poor choice*, rice *Decent* etc.
> It was just a general outline so you guys get the idea on calories etc.


There you go. Still got no idea when you will be using those carbs, but you probably wanna change them anyway.

----------


## jamyjamjr

> Ok you will vary protein and carb sources. Still doesnt say in what meals at what times and in what relation to your workout schedule so really doesnt help me AT ALL.
> 
> You also say "I will do the same for carbs," that just doesnt mean jack shit. I need to know WHAT carbs at what times.
> 
> 66g carbs from sweet potatoe PWO is WAY different that 66g carbs in meal 6 from white bread. Catch my drift?
> 
> You want REAL advice...put together a real diet. You wanna take as little time and effort as possible to put together a diet? Than expect just as little time and effort from those who you want to help you.


x2....

----------


## audis4

meal 1:	cals	pro	carb	fat
egg whites	200	46	0	1
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
1tbsp pb	105	4	2.5	8
meal 2: 
6.5oz chicken	200	39	0	1
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
2oz avocado	90	2	4	8
meal 3: 
6oz turkey	193	42	0	1
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
meal 4: 
egg whites	200	40	0	0
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
1tbsp pb	105	4	2.5	8
workout 
meal 5: 
2 scoops whey	220	40	6	0
1.5cup sweet tater	270	6	61.5	0
meal 6: 
4oz steak	196	24	0	12
3 packs grits	300	3	66	0
meal 7: 
egg whites	200	46	0	1
1oz nuts	161	6	6	14
meal 8: 
1 cup CC	160	28	10	0
2 tb PB	210	8	5	16

TOTALS:	3990	350	421.5	70


ok, this is how I want to maintain for a while....let me know what you guys would change.

I slowly want to lower carbs and up cardio.

----------


## jamyjamjr

what's with the grits?? it's not a good carb choice...

oatmeal, yams, sweet potato,berries/veggies for phytos... try incorporating that..

----------


## audis4

> what's with the grits?? it's not a good carb choice...
> 
> oatmeal, yams, sweet potato,berries/veggies for phytos... try incorporating that..


bro, how is grits not a good carb source? of course it is, its just regular non flavored grits, ronnie coleman eats them for his main carb source. what do you mean whats with the grits? I eat veggies/salads when I have them....

----------


## jamyjamjr

grits are processed corn..

would u take in fructose corn syrup??

grits = corn = high gi

i dont mean to burst your bubble, but your not ronnie coleman... he has his own specific needs.. 

2nd off since you know soo much in the first place why come here to bitch at me with that addiutde??


good luck bro...

----------


## audis4

> grits are processed corn..
> 
> would u take in fructose corn syrup??
> 
> grits = corn = high gi
> 
> i dont mean to burst your bubble, but your not ronnie coleman... he has his own specific needs.. 
> 
> 2nd off since you know soo much in the first place why come here to bitch at me with that addiutde??
> ...


I'm not bitching at all...just wondering why grits are such a terrible carb source and I'm certain that just the regular quaker grits aren't high GI

----------


## SuperLift

> Age: 23
> Height: 6'2
> Weight: 277
> BF: clipped at 15%
> plenty of cycle experience....


i hate u audi you got huge!!

Im so jealous.. Im stuck at around 6'2 220 little bit leaner than 15 but Id rather be weighing 260-270!!

----------

